# What is this white fuzz?



## helimech (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a new planted aquarium that I am cycling at the moment. Yesterday I noticed a white fuzz on the rock I have in there. I need help identifying what it is and how to treat it. Ill try to attach a photo of it. Thank you*c/p*

I also put a picture of it in my gallery


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I had that same thing in one of my tanks years ago. I though it was a fungus, but I had also been told it was white hair algae. I'm not sure which it actually was but I tried many tings to get rid of it. The only thing that worked was scrubbing the rocks and driftwood with a grout cleaning brush (the kind used to clean tile grout) then soak everything for about 15 minutes in very hot bleach water. Don't forget to rinse the stuff off extremely well, and when you think you have rinsed it enough, rinse it 10 more times after that. It was a pain, but it worked. Good luck.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

helimech said:


> I have a new planted aquarium that I am cycling at the moment. Yesterday I noticed a white fuzz on the rock I have in there. I need help identifying what it is and how to treat it. Ill try to attach a photo of it. Thank you*c/p*
> 
> I also put a picture of it in my gallery


You jinxed me! I just set up a new tank and this started forming on my driftwood. It is such a pain to get rid of.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

When you soak the rocks and wood in bleach water be sure to rinse VERY well, then soak again in clean water heavily treated with stress coat or prime something to get the chlorine out.


----------



## jchase79 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have that stuff on my new pieces of driftwood and I'm STILL trying to get rid of it... I've read several discussions about it - most say it's not harmful to fish and will go away when it's food source on the rock/wood is gone. A minority said that they saw fish stress.

My tank is still cycling (without fish) so I'm kind of in wait and see mode right now.


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Do not use bleach on any aquarium décor or wood. Use the boiling method if you have to.

First off I always boil any rock or substrate before it goes in my tank. Secondly I always thoroughly rinse and sun-bleach my wood. Then inspect for any possible contams before I put wood in my tank. I do not boil my bogwood as it has many nutrients that moss, etc will thrive off of and algae eaters, cory's or pleco's can consume, I know they will even eat the soft wood; a good source of fiber lol. I use bogwood so it is imperative as I said to not boil.... it is good for bottom-feeders, and plants they like it and the tannins will not harm the fish, more likely to be beneficial. washing/rinsing will aid in removal of some of the tannins though. 

To those who don't know the difference between bogwood and driftwood here.....

Driftwood is wood that has been in moving body of waters like oceans, lakes and rivers or even streams. Bogwood is wood that is in still bodies of waters like marshes, swamps, bogs or stagnant still ponds.


----------

